# Omg.......we have a match :D



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well after finally getting all bloods etc back only 3 days ago...... just had the call to say we have a match 

Im so excited yet so nervous.......think im in shock.

Anyone else about to start treatment?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hip hip hooray! Fantastic news D!


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks....... I'm so excited.

Nurse said she would ring me later today or in the morning once she has worked out treatment plan


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I bet you're excited!!!!!!


----------



## xBabliciousx (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations Donna82!! Thanks fantastic news!! I have been recently researching Egg sharing as an option for myself, so would love to know how you get on! 

Wishing you the very best of luck! xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

xBabliciousx said:


> Congratulations Donna82!! Thanks fantastic news!! I have been recently researching Egg sharing as an option for myself, so would love to know how you get on!
> 
> Wishing you the very best of luck! xx


Thanks Hun......I start DR tomorrow  its all gone so quick since getting a match.

I'm more than happy to keep you posted, I'm so glad I was accepted as its such a brilliant thing to do.

It's my 1st time but if there anything you wanna know feel free to ask


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi Donna82,
I started DR yesterday so should be going through the various stages at the same time as you. Feels like it is all happening really quickly. They said if all goes to plan EC could be around the 26th!   Very exciting though.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Donna/Coco

I am a few weeks behind you guys - I start dr on the 27th. Are you both sniffing? Xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya Dingle....... I'm on the injection not the nasal spray, ive got normal needles not pen and I found it really easy, I didn't even feel the needle  

Do you have a start date now?


----------



## xBabliciousx (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm so fascinated to hear how all you lovely ladies get on! What you are all doing is such a fantastic and inspirational thing! Egg sharing is my back up plan if all else fails, fingers crossed it won't have to come to this though. 

To be honest though, not sure where or even if  I will be accepted as I have stage 3 endo and have heard some places don't accept and some places do? Does anyone else know anything about this? 

Thanks x


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi Dingle,
Yes am sniffing until next Friday if all goes to plan. Fingers crossed! Have actually found it ok and not really noticed feeling any different. Makes me think I am doing it wrong. Glad you have got a date. I had a similar issue to you with blood pressure so put it all back a few weeks while I got monitored at the GP and a letter from them to say it was fine! It is always fine at the doctors just when I go to the clinic it seems to go up. Think it must be the thought of all those blood tests that seem to happen!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha white coat syndrome!  

I am pretty excited now I have dates. Also spent some $$ this morning looking at the donor profiles on Xytex. Did you bother? Or go with your gut? I'm quite enjoying reading the essays I have to say...


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Yes a definite case of white coat syndrome. My GP got a bit huffy wondering why I was there every few days!   Had to be done though.
I spent a few evenings looking through all the profiles. I  didn't worry too much about hair colour etc in the end. Just went with a gut feel on all the information there. Was going between a few and then noticed a different one and went for it staright away. I liked the essays too   It is such a strange decision to have to make but hope it is the right one!!   They wouldn't match me until I had ordered it so didn't debate it all too much. In a way I am glad I had that time pressure otherwise I think I would have got myself in a muddle and lost the gut feel biit if that makes sense? How are you getting on with it?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

We've narrowed it down to two....both very different in looks, and attitude. Weird huh? I am trying not to be too obsessive or critical about it. We haven't shipped yet! Luckily they matched me beforehand. Just found out my baseline scan is 25th July so another (small) step forward.

Glad to hear you have had no side effects to the spray! Xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

I know what you mean. I was really surprised at the one I chose in terms of looks, as that wasn't what I had in mind to start with....It is hard not to get obsessive about it and I think what saved me was not having much time so had to decide. Normally it takes me ages to make decisions! Good luck with your decision.   
That is great about your scan. All seems more real when they start giving dates for scans. Even though I am sniffing I can't actually see or feel anything happening so hard to believe any of it can work. I know it does but hope you get what I mean!  x


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

hiya ladies,

could you tell me if you need to have your af before you start injections, my clinic told me i need to have day1 of my af before it could start? im a little confused pleased help with advice!
thanks


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi gemma, you need to have an af before you down reg its called withdrawal bleeding and helps to make ur lining nice and thin x
Theygave me noresethone and 3 days after taking that I had an af.

Hope this helps  

D x


----------

